# Dear Little Wing



## bdad (Oct 30, 2013)

Since joining this forum I have developed feelings for you I have never felt for another women.  I would like to anally fist you until anal prolapse is achieved.  Is some thing a fucking loud mouth whore like you would be interested in?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2013)

Jfc
she should but some neosporin or something on that


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

i think i will avoid bdad. he seems to have sucked that person too hard where they shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

ps. you need to tuck your little pansy ass feelings back in your ass.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 30, 2013)

bdad said:


> Since joining this forum I have developed feelings for you I have never felt for another women.  I would like to anally fist you until anal prolapse is achieved.  Is some thing a fucking loud mouth whore like you would be interested in?



Looks like your ass is sore.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

and dude.... this is a bodybuilding forum... the least you could have done was use this one


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2013)

Bet he wished that he done a little manscaping that morning


----------



## the_predator (Oct 30, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and dude.... this is a bodybuilding forum... the least you could have done was use this one


^This should be in an "Aliens" parody movie. Instead of bursting out of people's chests they now burst out their ass. Now that would be some scary shit...pun intended


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

there's a video of it somewhere. he said he heard an terrible sound and felt horrific pain. one of his spotters fainted.


----------



## bdad (Oct 30, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> ps. you need to tuck your little pansy ass feelings back in your ass.



The only feeling that comes to mind is hate.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

i tried to have a feeling over you just now. sorry. can't even muster an angry let alone care enough for a hate.


----------



## bdad (Oct 30, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i tried to have a feeling over you just now. sorry. can't even muster an angry let alone care enough for a hate.



Its not your fault, probably the early stages of menopause, or is it  dry as the powder keg already?


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 30, 2013)

damm, I lamost threw up.


----------



## Intense (Oct 30, 2013)

Im taking a shit and this is disturbing.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

bdad said:


> Its not your fault, probably the early stages of menopause, or is it  dry as the powder keg already?




i'm 52. menopause has landed. just takes more than you to stir me up.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

Intense, i'm eating an apple. wait till you've been here a while. this is mild.


----------



## s2h (Oct 30, 2013)

All these pics made me wanna buy a sausage on a stick at the fair...


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

i saw the squat blow out years ago and it was horrifying then. friggin anal rose is a thing some freaks actually like. i think it's disgusting but the poop thread is worse.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## ctr10 (Oct 30, 2013)

I lost my appetite


----------



## GUNRACK (Oct 30, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and dude.... this is a bodybuilding forum... the least you could have done was use this one


He just needs to put a little tussin on that


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2013)

I have so many comments ...I'm keeping all but this one to myself.


----------



## sneedham (Oct 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I have so many comments ...I'm keeping all but this one to myself.



I like compliments...Oohh comments....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2013)

Im never squatting again

i think this everytime I see the squat picture


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 30, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> I lost my appetite



really? i'm currently enjoying some stir-fry. these funny ass pics are kind of interesting. if that guy in the red had real friends, they'd help push a brotha's anus back in instead of fainting like a bitch. where's captn' when ya' need him?


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 30, 2013)

did any one else get a boner from this ?


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 30, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> did any one else get a boner from this ?



semi, does a half chub count?


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 30, 2013)

bdad said:


>



is that gizz on the right butt cheek? looks like someone forgot to clean up granny before taking her to the hospital.


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 30, 2013)

Usually when I come to AG, I come across a post that leads to one of 2 things.  1) me smoking a bowl and laughing my ass off, or 2) me scouring my favorite sources for LHJO material. Tonight we can add a 3rd, searching the house for bleach so that I can try and bleach my eyeballs in hopes of unseeing those images.


----------



## Watson (Oct 31, 2013)

am i the only person who rubbed one out or the only person who will admit they did?


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 31, 2013)

Griffith said:


> am i the only person who rubbed one out or the only person who will admit they did?



Didn't rub one out, but I did laugh.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 31, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Usually when I come to AG, I come across a post that leads to one of 2 things.  1) me smoking a bowl and laughing my ass off, or 2) me scouring my favorite sources for LHJO material. Tonight we can add a 3rd, searching the house for bleach so that I can try and bleach my eyeballs in hopes of unseeing those images.



Everytime I look at this thread that fucking pink sock gets a little more nauseating


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2013)

it just makes me wtf puzzled about interior anatomy. i don't get how your asshole can fall out. 

saw some fat woman sitting down when i went to see my dr. she had one of those fat guts that hang way down






not as bad as this but getting there. all i could think of was if you sliced it open would her guts fall on the floor. were her guts in that abomination of overflow or would it be a big fat layer.


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 31, 2013)

Griffith said:


> am i the only person who rubbed one out or the only person who will admit they did?


i will admit to a slight flesh light abuse after this thread


----------



## oufinny (Oct 31, 2013)

I cannot unsee what I just saw, I hate you all with a passion.  LW, I wouldn't fist your ass but I would definitely put my cock in it.. assuming the Capt'n didn't already ruin it.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2013)

i was thinking if that poor guy had spotters from here they would have tucked his ass back in for him the old fashioned way....


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 31, 2013)

I got 1 for you's guys... how about a prolapsed anus infested with Trichuris trichuria.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 31, 2013)

Whoa! Now that's a good stupid human trick....


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 31, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i was thinking if that poor guy had spotters from here they would have tucked his ass back in for him the old fashioned way....



that's what i'm saying. who cares if the one stuffing the anus back in nuts a little.


----------



## s2h (Oct 31, 2013)

Did Azza have one of those dripping recitals??


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 1, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Whoa! Now that's a good stupid human trick....



Sweet god no


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sweet god no



You think that's nasty, DJ?

Check this....


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2013)

I was hoping for little wing pics, ended up with busted ass`s..... damn


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 1, 2013)

Honestly this thread alone may make me not preasure my wife for anal anymore... 

Just for my birthday and maybe easter.


----------



## G3 (Nov 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Honestly this thread alone may make me not preasure my wife for anal anymore...
> 
> Just for my birthday and maybe easter.



Nope. It's ITB for the girlfriend tonight!!


----------



## BigWorm (Nov 1, 2013)

G3 said:


> Nope. It's ITB for the girlfriend tonight!!



Girlfriend = Anal. Wife = Trolling anything goes late at night and then rubbing one out.


----------



## G3 (Nov 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Honestly this thread alone may make me not preasure my wife for anal anymore...
> 
> Just for my birthday and maybe easter.





G3 said:


> Nope. It's ITB for the girlfriend tonight!!



Reporting in: Mission accomplished my Brothers. I do have to admit, I didn't last very long!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 4, 2013)

G3 said:


> Reporting in: Mission accomplished my Brothers. I do have to admit, I didn't last very long!!!



Awe yeah, nothing like a nice tight fit!


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 4, 2013)

you all need Jesus


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 4, 2013)

Rectal Prolapse Surgery - YouTube


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 4, 2013)

im on a shit ton of ambien and re stubbled across this thread in my current state of mind i feel many different things, however my first thought is bring together everyone with a blown out ass in one room , bring in huge dick male porters, have violent anal , in doing so they will have reinserted the anus back up. and in the final process we sell the porns we made . gentlemen you have all been on the ground floor of ths great investment opportunity i call it shitty tittie city


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 4, 2013)

^^you sir, are an intoxicated genius


----------



## s2h (Nov 5, 2013)

LW made this thread for me...she has been asking to have my babies...but since the shop is closed for delivery.....she felt a anal love child was the only answer....so this thread is her foreplay towards me too eject my hefty man seed deep into her dark and dirty oasis..

Daddy is ready.....so spread that brown fur trap...


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^ thanks now im aroused


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Rectal Prolapse Surgery - YouTube



looks like a clam foot. i wish they had explained as they went. guess just tucking it back in doesn't work. weird.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 5, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> im on a shit ton of ambien and re stubbled across this thread in my current state of mind i feel many different things, however my first thought is bring together everyone with a blown out ass in one room , bring in huge dick male porters, have violent anal , in doing so they will have reinserted the anus back up. and in the final process we sell the porns we made . gentlemen you have all been on the ground floor of ths great investment opportunity i call it shitty tittie city



10mg ambien is all you need.  Any more than that is a total waste of perfectly good ambien.  Trust me, I'm a former ambien junky.  Although I still do partake of its wonderfulness from time to time when I can't sleep.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^^ i did one pill which was enough lol fun stuff


----------



## s2h (Nov 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> looks like a clam foot. i wish they had explained as they went. guess just tucking it back in doesn't work. weird.



No worries LW...I use that silicone astroglide to ease the anal burden.....your little starfish will be just A OK....

What shall we name the little turd??....Little H...s2wing....Little s2hing sounds better...kinda pimp sounding like its daddy.....


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 6, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Rectal Prolapse Surgery - YouTube


I think I made it 5 seconds into this video. Jesus bloody Christ. I was never into anal sex to begin with but now I'm even further from it


----------



## G3 (Nov 6, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I think I made it 5 seconds into this video. Jesus bloody Christ. I was never into anal sex to begin with but now I'm even further from it




O C'mon Bro. Be brave  (but I'm still not going to watch that video)! And I'm not giving up doing my girlfriend in the snuggie!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2013)

s2h said:


> No worries LW...I use that silicone astroglide to ease the anal burden.....your little starfish will be just A OK....
> 
> What shall we name the little turd??....Little H...s2wing....Little s2hing sounds better...kinda pimp sounding like its daddy.....




actually regular anal makes this less likely to happen. the extreme pushing to show an "anal rose" probably won't do those girls any favors in the long run though. little schwing kinda has a ring to it.


----------



## G3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> actually regular anal makes this less likely to happen. the extreme pushing to show an "anal rose" probably won't do those girls any favors in the long run though. little schwing kinda has a ring to it.




Can we assume, by your response, that you partake?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2013)

you can assume by my large collection of anal porn and fancy glass butt plugs that i can speak first hand to anal sex not _at all_ being responsible for anyone's shitter falling out of their arse. maybe fisting could weaken that area but large italian penises have done no harm.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2013)

i was curious as to what did cause it and straining due to constipation seemed to be the major culprit.


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 7, 2013)

G3 said:


> Can we assume, by your response, that you partake?



She's more of a giver than a taker......if I had to guess.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> 10mg ambien is all you need.  Any more than that is a total waste of perfectly good ambien.  Trust me, I'm a former ambien junky.  Although I still do partake of its wonderfulness from time to time when I can't sleep.




you guys ruined me on the ambien with mention of the house catching on fire whilst on it


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 7, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you guys ruined me on the ambien with mention of the house catching on fire whilst on it


thats why i stay awake for a few hours on ambien and trip out


----------



## G3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i was curious as to what did cause it and straining due to constipation seemed to be the major culprit.




I would assume then that this is a major junkie problem? Anybody that's ever been on opiates for pain or abuse knows what I'm saying.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you guys ruined me on the ambien with mention of the house catching on fire whilst on it




  LOL speaking of ambien and anal sex . I take ambien and often cant remember anything I did .  One morning my wife wakes up and says "wow that was some serious sex last night "  I had no idea what she was talking about.  Apparently we did just about everything you could do, plus I fucked her in the ass, and yet I remembered none of it !!  Some kind of foggy memories started coming back as she described it .  Ambien is some crazy stuff .


----------



## SheriV (Nov 8, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> thats why i stay awake for a few hours on ambien and trip out



this could be potentially dangerous for me


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 8, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> LOL speaking of ambien and anal sex . I take ambien and often cant remember anything I did .  One morning my wife wakes up and says "wow that was some serious sex last night "  I had no idea what she was talking about.  Apparently we did just about everything you could do, plus I fucked her in the ass, and yet I remembered none of it !!  Some kind of foggy memories started coming back as she described it .  Ambien is some crazy stuff .


so when I commit murder I will use the ambien defense


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 8, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> so when I commit murder I will use the ambien defense



  Years ago I laughed histerically, I heard stories of people gambling their savings away on ambien. I heard one woman saying she couldnt figure out why she was getting fat and she woke up with snickers wrappers all over the bed.   I dont know if Id want to rely on that for a murder rap but Im sure it wouldnt be the first time they heard that excuse.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this could be potentially dangerous for me


----------



## Watson (Nov 9, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> LOL speaking of ambien and anal sex . I take ambien and often cant remember anything I did .  One morning my wife wakes up and says "*wow that was some serious sex last night* "  I had no idea what she was talking about.  Apparently we did just about everything you could do, plus I fucked her in the ass, and yet I remembered none of it !!  Some kind of foggy memories started coming back as she described it .  Ambien is some crazy stuff .



Youre assuming it was with u?

Lolz jk....


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you guys ruined me on the ambien with mention of the house catching on fire whilst on it



Long story short, my sister-in-law's ex-husband is an over the road trucker.  He popped in one morning about 45 minutes after I took an ambien.  At my insistence he let be drive his truck around the block.  Only things I remember about the four mile drive are nearly running over my mailbox when backing out of the drive way, pulling out onto the main boulevard, and turning REALLY wide pulling back into the neighborhood.  Wide enough the left front tire went onto someone's lawn.  Had someone been there waiting to turn they'd have been flattened.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> Youre assuming it was with u?
> 
> Lolz jk....



  Hahaha, dat woman, no wonder she doubles my ambien dose, so she can sneak out


----------



## sneedham (Nov 10, 2013)

Never tried ambien but since I seem to handle peer pressure very badly I m going to have to try it.......If I die or have some weird pull out my colon sex shit I am blaming someone......


----------

